# Got a stupid 300 question...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Building a 300 and would like to try out the .55 magnum. Drum/machine/auto feed is/was 5/8, what I'm use to. I ASSuME the auto feed, drum will work fine with .55... question is the clutch assembly? Spartan only lists it as 5/8... 

http://www.spartantool.com/model-300-clutch-assembly-pages-570.php

Sooo, if I stick with 5/8, I'm thinking 75' per drum, in which case I'll need to buy an extra clutch and inner drum. Or two .55X50' in one drum and either .55X25' to add as an extension or a 3rd .55X50' in the second drum.

Before I order cables I want to figure out what direction I want to go.

If anyone has an extra 300 clutch assy and or inner drum, or extra 100 outer drum and need 100 parts and willing to trade, let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The clutch will be fine, however you might want to loosen it ever so slightly if you're new to magnum cable. They build tension much quicker from what I've been told. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Where has Azzz been when we need him?

He's a guru with the 300 and .55 Magnum.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I run a 300 with the .55. 100' in the drum. I'll look tomorrow I may have a clutch for you. 

I'm sure it's wrong but I tighten the clutch down so it won't slip at all. Puts all the cable feel in my hands. 

I'll let you know about the clutch.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> I run a 300 with the .55. 100' in the drum. I'll look tomorrow I may have a clutch for you.
> 
> I'm sure it's wrong but I tighten the clutch down so it won't slip at all. Puts all the cable feel in my hands.
> 
> I'll let you know about the clutch.



I always tightened my clutch all the way when I used Spartan. I only suggested loosening it a bit since he's new to magnum cables. My Spartan rep told me there's a slight learning curve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah it does torque up real fast and can get you in trouble if you're not used to it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks guys! The 300 and the 750 are what I got use to over the past 8-9 years with most of that time with the 750. Once I started on the 300 I was sold because of how much faster it torques up with 5/8 over the 750, but I do believe on erring on the side of caution.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Toli said:


> I run a 300 with the .55. 100' in the drum. I'll look tomorrow I may have a clutch for you.
> 
> I'm sure it's wrong but I tighten the clutch down so it won't slip at all. Puts all the cable feel in my hands.
> 
> I'll let you know about the clutch.


I looked for a clutch and found an old 1/2". I don't think it matters as you can tighten it as needed. But, it's worn real bad where it sits on the gear box. I think you'd be disappointed in it. Sorry. I thought I had a better one but I can't find it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toli said:


> I looked for a clutch and found an old 1/2". I don't think it matters as you can tighten it as needed. But, it's worn real bad where it sits on the gear box. I think you'd be disappointed in it. Sorry. I thought I had a better one but I can't find it.


Hey, thanks for looking and the offer. The one I have is pretty worn too, but still works, at least the last time I used it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Hey, thanks for looking and the offer. The one I have is pretty worn too, but still works, at least the last time I used it.



You can replace the "clutch hub" instead of the whole thing. Think it costs around 60 bucks. Maybe less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

